# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Un disque dur de 1.8 pouces de 250 Go chez Toshiba

## Doc TB

Dans un communiqué de presse au ton plus qu’enthousiaste, Toshiba vient d’annoncer la sortie d’une nouvelle gamme de disque dur au format 1.8 pouces, les MKxx29GSG. Parmi ceux-ci, on trouve un modèle de 250 Go, une première pour un format aussi petit. Mieux, ces disques tournent à 5400 RPM, nettement mieux que les modèles classiques à 4200 RPM. Toshiba annonce un temps d’accès moyen de 15 ms et un débit maximum en pointe et le vent dans le dos de 90 Mo/s. Dans la pratique, il faudra mieux compter 15-20 Mo/s. Ces disques d’environ 60 grammes pour des dimensions de 5.4 x 7.8 x 0.8 cm seront disponibles en version 120 Go, 160 Go et 250 Go. Ils devraient trouver facilement leur place dans des ultra-portables économiques puisque le prix sera largement inférieur à celui d’un SSD de même capacité.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## dredd

On dirait une pile!

----------


## zabuza

Tu as l'oeil Dredd ! 
Et le bon

----------


## Yakshaman

Il faut sans doute le mettre dans un chargeur usb pour s en servir  ::):

----------


## grincheux

Ou dans un baladeur, ceux des iRiver H3xx par exemple sont d'un modèle très ressemblant, à tel point qu'on les confond parfois...

----------


## gefcookie

> On dirait une pile!


Enorme  :;):

----------


## henshin

Dommage que ça soit Toshiba qui sorte ça sinon ça aurait pu m'intéresser.

----------


## Lupuss

Mmmmh yabon DD portables pour backup avec ça  ::):

----------


## Nick Samer

> Dommage que ça soit Toshiba qui sorte ça sinon ça aurait pu m'intéresser.


En meme temps c'est typiquement Toshiba qui fait des avancees technologiques sur les disques durs miniatures. Fujitsu devrait suivre.

----------


## flbl

Et la raison dérrière ça ça serait pas que les autres constructeurs ont abandonné le marche des 1,8pouces ?

----------

